# 15 Boats?



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

They can be all yours :biggrin:

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/boa/4654797627.html


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

TxRENEGADE12 said:


> They can be all yours :biggrin:
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/boa/4654797627.html


That looks like quite a steal! I wonder if you could fasten several of them together to make one big boat!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I considered buying them but he didn't leave a number.... Thank god.......


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

myprozac said:


> I considered buying them but he didn't leave a number.... Thank god.......


honey I advertised them on the craigs listing thing and no one is calling I guess I can just keep them then :biggrin::dance::walkingsm:bounce:


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

The blue one in the middle looks like it melted. LOL


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

TxRENEGADE12 said:


> They can be all yours :biggrin:
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/boa/4654797627.html


I think there was a type-o. Should have read $28.00. You might be able to recoup that in scrap value.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

On The Hook said:


> I think there was a type-o. Should have read $28.00. You might be able to recoup that in scrap value.


 I tend to agree, doesn't look like you could make one good boat out of the whole lot. Look how far ahead that guy is going to be if he can get someone to pay $2,800 for the privilege of hauling them off.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone here owns them? Send me a PM


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Being a tackle ho pails in comparison. I feel better now.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy must be related to those Princes in Kenya. Who need help getting their $100 million dollars. What a bargain!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

myprozac said:


> I considered buying them but he didn't leave a number.... Thank god.......


LOL.... Craiglsit has changed up how they show contact information. Here is the number, go buy them all!


----------

